# Karl Goldmark



## Oskaar

Karl Goldmark deservs a room in the guestbook. His violin concerto is among my favourites!

If you have the chance you should also listen to his piano quintets!


----------



## mmsbls

Goldmark's violin concerto is wonderful. I also especially enjoy his overture _In Italien_. I have his _Rustic Wedding_ symphony, which is nice but nothing spectacular.

I don't believe I've heard his piano quintets, but since they're one of my favorite genres, I'm sure I'll get to them eventually.


----------



## Oskaar

They are rare. Only one recording on spotify...


----------



## Oskaar

Two very nice performances of the violin concerto:

Work 
*Goldmark: Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor, Op. 28*

Artists	
Vera Tsu
Razumovsky Symphony Orchestra
Long Yu




http://www.amazon.com/Korngold-Gold...T8CO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1315736448&sr=8-2










*Goldmark: Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor, Op. 28*

Artists	
Gurzenich-Orchester Kölner Philharmoniker, James Conlon




http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0026DC598/ref=dm_sp_alb?ie=UTF8&qid=1315736305&sr=8-3


----------



## mmsbls

oskaar said:


> They are rare. Only one recording on spotify...


I listen on Naxos, and there is a recording of both quintets on CPO.


----------



## Oskaar

mmsbls said:


>


It is the same recording I have on spotify


----------



## musicrom

I enjoy Goldmark's Piano Trio No. 1 a lot:






And of course, his Violin Concerto is great as well.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

I can recommend _Die Königin von Saba_, his 1875 opera.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Just I tried his two Piano Quintets (cpo recording) and what I can say is... this is amazing stuff! How neglected Goldmark is, I can't understand that. While the 1st Piano Quintet is firmly traditional (with a dreamy slow movement), the 2nd one is, structurally and harmonically, a little more adventurous. Something that features these works and overall his output is that awe-inspiring elegance and sophistication, a sense of detail and craftsmanship that some masters can handle.


----------



## Joachim Raff

One underrated /underplayed Violin Concerto that needs greater exposure.


----------

